# Which would you buy?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure about the 40mm focal length though. I love my 90mm, I don't think I could use a 40mm. Like xmas suggested, add more lights over the tank while shooting or invest in a speedlight. The SB600 works great and isn't too much. I paid $100 for mine used.


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

I do have an SB-600, but to be honest, I have only used it for its softening effect taking pictures at family events. 

Oh well...I have put off learning about Flash Commander mode long enough. Thanks for the advice.

I still want a macro lens though. :icon_lol:


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

nofearengineer said:


> I do have an SB-600, but to be honest, I have only used it for its softening effect taking pictures at family events.
> 
> Oh well...I have put off learning about Flash Commander mode long enough. Thanks for the advice.


If you are going to use the built-in flash as a trigger, consider the SG-3IR.




nofearengineer said:


> I still want a macro lens though. :icon_lol:


Since you already have a 18-200 zoom lens, you can use it with a close-up lens (such as the Raynox DCR-150) to get a magnification higher than that from a macro lens.

However, unlike a macro lens, a close-up lens does not allow you to focus to infinity. For example, the DCR-150 won't allow you to focus on anything more than 8 inches away from the lens (regardless of your zoom setting). So even if you have the lens right at the front of a tank of more than 8 inches deep, you won't be able to focus on anything at the back of the tank. A less powerful close-up lens will allow you to focus further way, but you will get less magnification.


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, zdnet!

I had a few cash back dollars left on my Discover card, so I bought the SG-31R.

I have too many hobbies haha. I just can't keep up with them all.


----------

